# OEM extended battery charging time



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Just curious, how long is it taking you guys with the OEM battery to charge? I'm not sure what's with mine, but i know something isn't right as i put it on the charger at 1am at 14% or so, woke up at 7:30am to see it only at 50%. Only thing i've done in the past few days has been change to the new Roboto font and install the font changing program to do so. Only thing i can think of that i "changed" in the past few days.

Anything think of anything that i can do to fix this?

Running CM 7.1.1 with imoseyon 3.9.2 kernel.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Same thing for me setup wise except newer kernel and my extended charges fast.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Put mine on charger at 11pm - usually in 10-20% range.
By 7am it is at 100%.
I've had this battery about 2 weeks.

DougB.


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

"dvgb173 said:


> Put mine on charger at 11pm - usually in 10-20% range.
> By 7am it is at 100%.
> I've had this battery about 2 weeks.
> 
> DougB.


Yea 0000 to 0600 charges full from 40% or so


----------



## mlpjunior (Aug 27, 2011)

I have experienced this on CM7 as well, and it is a kernel issue. Some kernels have "slow charging" enabled throughout the charging range, rather than just the top end (i.e. from 95-100%). Look into custom kernels that are compatible with CM7. Note: Factory reset is not necessary when flashing a new kernel.


----------



## swieder (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a problem with slow charging and traced the problem to a bad AC transformer. I used the Battery Monitor Widget to see how much current was being pulled while the phone charges.

Instead of 700+ mA I was only getting 200 mA which pointed to a weak AC transformer.


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

It's weird. I rebooted and everything is back to being normal charging.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Could someone post a link to the oem extended batteries. I need to get one, but im not sure of a good place to get one from.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

takes 3-4hrs to charge the oem extended battery from 20% to 100% for me.

http://store.androidcentral.com/htc-2750mah-extended-battery-w-door/8A37A7975.htm


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

you can also still (afaik) buy the oem extended for 1/2 price directly from verizon.


----------

